# Urban style clipless shoes



## kero (Apr 11, 2007)

Hello all,

I came across this forum while looking for an answer I haven't received yet, so I figured someone here might be able to help me out. I have been riding clipless for a couple of years, but one thing that constantly bugs me is wearing ugly cycling shoes in the city, then having to stay in them while I'm not on my bike, or having to carry my regular shoes in my pack on certain occasions. Riding with regulars shoes on small clip pedals is also not so comfortable... So I figure this year i would get some platform clipless ala Mallet to able to ride more safely with just regular shoes (getting back from a party, doing the groceries) while keeping the advantage of clipless for longer distances. I'm also looking for urban style looking shoes (hiking style, skateboard style... just not plain cycling bananas), that or made for cleats. Can anyone point me to good looking shoes, that are comfortable and allow me for more than riding my clips (like riding to work, and not looking like a freak all day)?

Many thanks!


----------



## rebel1916 (Sep 16, 2006)

I have a pair of cannondale roam shoes. They look like sneakers. They work well. They are never gonna be as comfortable as a pair of new balance, but I like em.


----------



## man w/ one hand (Dec 29, 2003)

http://www.sixsixone.com/Catalog_661Bike.aspx?id=762B39F8-B41C-44F2-BA21-69FC78B820B6

Go there. I have the Sessions, (1st pic) they're not bad for the price. I also have the Filters, a decent shoe as well. Sessions have a real soft heal compared to the Filters. Filters soles are more like Vans. Filters strap is removeable.


----------



## kero (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks for the reply, how do you guys feel they compare to a pair of five.tens. Are those even available for clipless?


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

I've just bought a pair of these:

http://www.exustar.com/sb701.php

They were really cheap, and the seem to work equally well with my Atacs and Wellgo MG1 platforms. Easy to walk around it (the cleat is well recessed). The only minor downside is they're quite soft so not the most efficient for power transfer on long rides.


----------



## man w/ one hand (Dec 29, 2003)

womble said:


> I've just bought a pair of these:
> 
> http://www.exustar.com/sb701.php
> 
> They were really cheap, and the seem to work equally well with my Atacs and Wellgo MG1 platforms. Easy to walk around it (the cleat is well recessed). The only minor downside is they're quite soft so not the most efficient for power transfer on long rides.


Looks just like the 661 Filters


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

man w/ one hand said:


> Looks just like the 661 Filters


Yep... on close inspection, the fabrics are somewhat different and one cut is slightly different, but the sole tread is *exactly* the same. It's probably a knockoff, or made in the same factory for a different market.


----------



## kero (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks for your help so far! I find the sixsixone filters to be quite nice. I found a pair for a good price on ebay (hard to find somewhere else to buy in Canada). To anyone who owns a pair: I'm in between sizes and they don't make half points, are these a the larger side? My feet are quite large, I would tend to go for the up size, but let me know! Also, if there are other ideas for urban spds please go ahead!


----------



## man w/ one hand (Dec 29, 2003)

kero said:


> Thanks for your help so far! I find the sixsixone filters to be quite nice. I found a pair for a good price on ebay (hard to find somewhere else to buy in Canada). To anyone who owns a pair: I'm in between sizes and they don't make half points, are these a the larger side? My feet are quite large, I would tend to go for the up size, but let me know! Also, if there are other ideas for urban spds please go ahead!


I don't find 661 shoes to run large or small, but I'd err to the larger size. You always need to give your feet room to swell when riding for extended periods. Too small and you'll end up w/numb feet after a while. Can I get'a witness??


----------



## Mordy (May 31, 2006)

rebel1916 said:


> I have a pair of cannondale roam shoes. They look like sneakers. They work well. They are never gonna be as comfortable as a pair of new balance, but I like em.


That was going to be my suggestion.


----------



## kero (Apr 11, 2007)

would you guys also recommend the lake 5050dh or rs signature as could alternatives? Their site says they are SPD compatible, but looking at the soles, their seems to be none... is that a cutout?


----------



## ironbike1 (Jun 9, 2006)

I have the Sette Enduro shoes. I hate the typical mtb bike shoe, it is really uncomfortable & just plan funny looking (my opinion). For the price the enduro is a great shoe, super comfortable, rigged yet breathes very well from the mesh & leather combo. A very durable shoe for $40. It gets 2 thumbs up for me & when they die off I will buy another pair. Sette really makes a great product. :thumbsup: Plus you can walk around & not look wierd.:thumbsup:


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

kero said:


> Thanks for your help so far! I find the sixsixone filters to be quite nice. I found a pair for a good price on ebay (hard to find somewhere else to buy in Canada). To anyone who owns a pair: I'm in between sizes and they don't make half points, are these a the larger side? My feet are quite large, I would tend to go for the up size, but let me know! Also, if there are other ideas for urban spds please go ahead!


If my Exustars are a copy (which they look to be), they seem to run true to size. They seem to size a _shade _shorter than my New Balance shoes, if that means anything to you.


----------

